# Nissan GT-R to Compete in 2015 Pirelli World Challenge



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *The Nissan GT-R GT3 will finally have a presence in U.S. motorsports.*
> 
> The Japanese automaker has announced a partnership with Always Evolving (AE), the same company that was associated with Paul Walker and Roger Rodas. The team will campaign a pair of GT-R GT3 race cars this season with 2011 Nissan GT Academy Champion Bryan Heitkotter piloting the number-05 car while IndyCar, Prototype and GT Racer James Davison will campaign the number-33 car.
> 
> The two cars will be co-sponsored by Replay XD and NISMO while featuring logos from the GT Academy. AE will utilize AIM Motorsport for much of the car preparation and on-track support during the season, the same company that won the 2012 IMSA GTD team, driver and manufacturer championships in addition to the 2013 manufacturer title while campaigning a Ferrari.


Read more about the Nissan GT-R to Compete in 2015 Pirelli World Challenge at AutoGuide.com.


----------

